# DIY Knurler



## th62 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's a project I completed some time ago.   It's a scissor knurler, made from bits and pieces again.   I bought the two knurling wheels on ebay and made the rest myself. No mill, so made it using the lathe, linisher and files. The most difficult part was cutting the slot in the middle section of the upper and lower arms for the adjuster screw, as you can see it's a little wonky.   Been using it for quite a while now, does a pretty good job - very handy!


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice.  I have been wanting to build one myself for a while.  I may have to actually get started on one now.


----------



## MG-42 (Sep 20, 2014)

This is one I just built. You can see the posts of it being made at:
http://gunlab.net/


----------



## th62 (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a much better design, keeps the fingers away from the chuck.   I preferred this design but without a mill it's beyond my workshop..


----------



## MG-42 (Sep 24, 2014)

THanks and it works great too.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 24, 2014)

MG-42 said:


> THanks and it works great too.



Wow Mg- that's pretty!


----------



## drs23 (Sep 24, 2014)

th62 said:


> Here's a project I completed some time ago.   It's a scissor knurler, made from bits and pieces again.   I bought the two knurling wheels on ebay and made the rest myself. No mill, so made it using the lathe, *linisher* and files. The most difficult part was cutting the slot in the middle section of the upper and lower arms for the adjuster screw, as you can see it's a little wonky.   Been using it for quite a while now, does a pretty good job - very handy!



Exposing my ignorance, but what is a *linisher?* I've seen it referenced a few times now.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 24, 2014)

A belt grinder. Dont feel bad, I had to Goggle it!

Jake Parker


----------



## drs23 (Sep 24, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> *A belt grinder.* Dont feel bad, I had to Goggle it!
> 
> Jake Parker


*
REALLY?* Well my vocabulary in now expanded. Can't wait to throw that out over Sunday dinner! :biggrin:


----------



## MG-42 (Sep 24, 2014)

The fun part of making this knurling tool was that we took it from concept to design to program to producing it. My neighbor and I learned a great deal in the process.


----------



## drs23 (Sep 24, 2014)

MG-42 said:


> The fun part of making this knurling tool was that we took it from concept to design to program to producing it. My neighbor and I learned a great deal in the process.



You've got a machinist neighbor? That's gotta be *COOL!*

I've got a real good machinist Buddy but he seems to be pretty scarce most of the time. I dun't understand it. He's only working 60-70 hours a week and it's only 2-3 times a month that they call him in for an emergency job on Sundays. What's up with that? Buddy and all, ya know? Seems like he'd come and hang and impart a little of that wisdom. :biggrin:


----------



## MG-42 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a neighbor who is a retired aerospace engineer. Years ago I gave him a old milling machine and he comes over to my shop everyday now. He wants to learn to operate the cnc equipment. So I come up with projects for him to do that makes tools or parts for both of us. I make him take it through the complete process so he understands.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 25, 2014)

MG-42 said:


> This is one I just built. You can see the posts of it being made at:
> http://gunlab.net/



Beautiful job on the knurler.  I have looked at this style and will one day get around to fabricating one.  I did go as far as get me some knurls a few weeks ago when I ordered a piece of steel bar stock for a project, I threw a couple of knurls on my McMaster Carr order.  So I am one step closer than I was previously.:think1:


----------



## Round in circles (Oct 7, 2014)

Are those knurlers hand held or are they attached to the tool post . ...... if the latter can you show a picture of them where the attachment located and also of it in the tool post so it is nice and obvious please?


----------



## th62 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hand held - oooh no, don't think I'd want to try and hang on to it while it's doing it's job.   MG's is held in a quick change tool post, but could also be mounted in a standard tool post as mine is.   I think the pictures are pretty clear, the knurler sits in the tool post and is clamped in place by the screws/bolts that would normally hold a cutting tool/tool holder in place.


----------

